# Bostitch Pneumatic Nailer?



## gafftaper (Sep 7, 2007)

So the specification and bid process goes on...

I would like to have Porter Cable Nailers, but that has to win the lowest price in a bid process... and that's not going to happen. My second alternative is Grainger. The state has a "deal" with Grainger that allows me to just buy anything they sell without going through the bid process. However Grainger doesn't carry Porter Cable nailers they sell Bostitch. I don't know what to think of that. I love my Porter Cable gear at home. What is your opinion of Bostitch nailers? Does anybody own them? 

The alternative is to play roulette with specifications... in which case I could lose and end up with Ryobi or Kobalt.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 7, 2007)

Bostich makes quality stuff. It works well, lasts forever, and is reliable. They also make good fasteners...brads, NC staples, finish nails, etc.

Some of their smaller staplers also have a nice feature which prevents the crazy folks in the shop from free-firing the nailers - it encloses the pressure engagement mechanism inside a plastic cover so that you can't pull back the pressure engagement lever and fire it, it must be pressed against material to be fired. Basically, no stapler-fights in the shop. (I've heard this called "the paintball of the scene shop").


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 7, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Some of their smaller staplers also have a nice feature which prevents the crazy folks in the shop from free-firing the nailers - it encloses the pressure engagement mechanism inside a plastic cover so that you can't pull back the pressure engagement lever and fire it, it must be pressed against material to be fired. Basically, no stapler-fights in the shop. (I've heard this called "the paintball of the scene shop").




Ok, that's one of the dumber things I've heard of techs doing. What ever happened to just a good old fashioned tape ball fight?

Although I have to admit one time when I was about 14 a friend and I had an interesting game. We had one of those really low power single pump spring powered BB guns and a plastic gallon jug. So we took turns, one person got to be the attacker with a jug filled with water while the other defended himself with the gun. The rule was you had to shoot below the waist and no shooting *THERE*. We both ended up soaked with a few small welts. Don't Try it at home kids. 

Anyway, good to hear your positive Bostitch review. Anybody have a problem with Bostitch? It looks like it might cost 5%-10% more than the Porter Cables at Lowes... but again there's no "Ryobi Risk"


----------



## Footer (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, they make some great stuff. I have never used their wide crown, but their narrow crow stuff is great. Its extremely light weight. I am a big fan of Senco staples, but they are pretty much the same quality.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks like the wide crown is pretty pricey. I'll probably just get the narrow. 
thanks guys.


----------



## Van (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer a wide crown for framing, like putting flats together etc., and I prefer the narrow for attaching Luan to the flat. The only drawback to Bostitch I've seen is the lack of a depth control. Most PC's have a small wheel that allows you to guage the depth to which the staple or brad penetrates, very useful when working with 1/8" luan.
That is really the only drawback I've seen however. I have a mix of both in my shop and like them both. Bostitch make a very sturdy product.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 8, 2007)

Both of the Bostich Narrow Crown staplers that I used this summer had depth control on them, but our one Porter Cable stapler did not. So I know that Bostich makes/made NC staplers with depth control (which, as Van said, is absolutely critical for 1/8" MDF or Luan!!!).

**just for reference, if my font looks kinda weird, I just got my hard drive re-imaged, and the "wysiwyg-style text editor" for ControlBooth isn't happy with me...so weird colors and/or fonts may result**


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2007)

soundlight said:


> **just for reference, if my font looks kinda weird, I just got my hard drive re-imaged, and the "wysiwyg-style text editor" for ControlBooth isn't happy with me...so weird colors and/or fonts may result**



It's kind of cool as long as you aren't in Default Mode... in which case you are invisible. 

Thanks again, everyone. I'm going all Bostitch in the pneumatic department. The price is about the same and I don't have to deal with specifications. 

Speaking of which Great news. I just found a business with a state contract who is a Shure dealer. So I don't have to deal with specifying why an SM58 is a good microphone to have around, I can just buy them!! Hurray!


----------



## avkid (Sep 8, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> So I don't have to deal with specifying why an SM58 is a good microphone to have around


Good, because that's getting harder to do lately.
I like my Beta58A better for almost everything.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2007)

Interesting. I'll have to post a thread about my sound system... but I'm too busy with tools right now.


----------



## len (Sep 9, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> The alternative is to play roulette with specifications... in which case I could lose and end up with Ryobi or Kobalt.



Curious why you don't like Ryobi. I've never owned one, so I have no opinion. Just curious.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 9, 2007)

len said:


> Curious why you don't like Ryobi. I've never owned one, so I have no opinion. Just curious.



Nothing personal against Ryobi, I've never owned anything they make or know anyone who's owned it. It just strikes me as it's Home Depot's cheap house brand like Kobalt at Lowes. Who knows it's probably made by someone else and may be ok. I'm just looking for a brand who I know makes a great product and stands behind it.


----------



## Van (Sep 9, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Nothing personal against Ryobi, I've never owned anything they make or know anyone who's owned it. It just strikes me as it's Home Depot's cheap house brand like Kobalt at Lowes. Who knows it's probably made by someone else and may be ok. I'm just looking for a brand who I know makes a great product and stands behind it.


 
Ryobi can be a good tool. I remember when they made great tools. In the last coupl of years, however, they have been real hit or miss. Their High End really expensive stuff is good and worth the money. Their middle of the road stuff is crap. and I would never buy any of their table tool, ie. table saws, chop saws etc.


----------



## avkid (Sep 9, 2007)

We have one of those multi tool single battery Ryobi systems in our scene shop.
It works when I need it to, that's really the only thing I care about.
The same can be said for my 1983 Makita Drill/Driver.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 10, 2007)

Ryobi high-end corded tools are great. Any of their cordless stuff, however, I've had problems with. Everyone else who I've asked about Ryobi has said the same thing - better quality corded = good. Any Ryobi cordless = bad.


----------

